# Late Implantation



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Hiya,

I was wondering if anyone can help me, not sure where the best place to post this should be but seeing as I did a FET I'll start with here.  I went and had my pg bloodtest today but the results have come back inconclusive, my hcg is 13 and apparently anything below 3 is negative and anything above 25 is positive, so I'm neither or, I was just wondering if this has happened to anyone else and what the outcome happened to be.  I have to go back to the clinic tomorrow for another bloodtest and they're gonna do a full blood count and immune tests to see if they can work out what's going on.

Any help would really be appreciated as I'm going out of my mind with worry.

Paula
xx


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi Paula, 

I have had 2 results with low hcg levels and unfortunatly they didnt progress much further.

However, I have read stories on here and other places where levels have been as low, and they went on to deliver a healthy baby.

I know my experience isnt going to give you encouragement, but it can happen due to late implantation, Waiting until tomorrow is going to be hell for you and will seem like forever away, but hang in there. 

I hope someone comes along with a positive experience for you   
    that your levels start to increase   

xxx


----------

